# OX Road - Fairfax Station Riders



## Zcervelo (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking for local Fairfax Station riders to group with for weekly Ox road or W&OD rides. I started as a mountain biker two years ago and recently added road biking to my routine. I ride a Cervelo R5....try to get three to four rides in a week. I'm in my early 40's. 

Email me if your interested in partnering up. 
- Thx


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent you a PM.

Rich


----------



## Zcervelo (Sep 11, 2013)

Some additional info for anyone who may want to join. I'm a beginner to intermediate rider who on a good day may average around 17mph, which includes a hilly section (avg grade ~7%)that branches off of Ox that I loop about 8 or 9 times (each loop is about 1.3 miles) I ride 20 to 30 miles on my weekday sessions at the Ox path. Try to hit W&OD on weekends. I normally try to get most of my rides in L3 zone with avg HR around 145 to 150.

Would love to ride with folks at my level or higher.

- Thx


----------

